# need a little help.



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

Just looking for some different opinions on others pricing. Never have bided on something this big, only have done driveways and smaller commercial lots so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

The rough amount of black top to be plowed is 19.636 acres. Need help will plow price and salt price no sidewalks. it's everything in the yellow box. It's a per push too. Thanks


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

What's the biggest property you've taken care of so far?

The best advice I can give is wait until you have experience with 5-10 acre properties for several seasons before you do this. If you've only maintained 1-2 acre lots, the financial consequences when, not if, but when you fail will be astronomical.

On a per push basis, I don't think I'd be interested. There would be some type of retainer required, as you're going to be paying for equipment rentals and must have materials on hand no matter if it does or doesn't snow.


----------



## Drano0127 (Dec 12, 2010)

John_DeereGreen;1838291 said:


> What's the biggest property you've taken care of so far?
> 
> The best advice I can give is wait until you have experience with 5-10 acre properties for several seasons before you do this. If you've only maintained 1-2 acre lots, the financial consequences when, not if, but when you fail will be astronomical.
> 
> On a per push basis, I don't think I'd be interested. There would be some type of retainer required, as you're going to be paying for equipment rentals and must have materials on hand no matter if it does or doesn't snow.


To the OP, take this advice. This lot is way different from small commercials. Work your way up to the bigger properties as you add equipment and learn how to service them.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Unless you have the equipment to take care of this lot, I'd walk away. Renting equipment would get expensive fast.


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is what I came up with.
2”-5” $4,000per push
6”-8” $4,500per push
+8 $5,000per push


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

Don’t know if anyone dose this but would it be wrong for me to ask for 3 payment of salt application up front just because the amount of salt need is so high, it would help me secure that amount of salt.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

If you get the contract take it to the bank and get a loan. Don't look like a slob who can't afford salt and ask for an advance.or get a loan on your truck. Or get credit at your salt supplier.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

CLService;1844701 said:


> Here is what I came up with.
> 2"-5" $4,000per push
> 6"-8" $4,500per push
> +8 $5,000per push


With pricing like this, don't worry about winning or paying for salt. It won't happen.

If you can't front 20k worth of salt, you're not ready for this site. There are options but being your own bank is your best bet. Also very handy is a line of credit from your bank.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

CLService;1844701 said:


> Here is what I came up with.
> 2"-5" $4,000per push
> 6"-8" $4,500per push
> +8 $5,000per push





CLService;1845057 said:


> Don't know if anyone dose this but would it be wrong for me to ask for 3 payment of salt application up front just because the amount of salt need is so high, it would help me secure that amount of salt.


You're in way over your head. Do some 5-10 acre sites and work your way up.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

CLService;1844701 said:


> Here is what I came up with.
> 2"-5" $4,000per push
> 6"-8" $4,500per push
> +8 $5,000per push


Where in Michigan are you????

On a 2"- 5" you come out to around $205 an Acre......Don't think that's even in the ballpark......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

CLService;1845057 said:


> Don't know if anyone dose this but would it be wrong for me to ask for 3 payment of salt application up front just because the amount of salt need is so high, it would help me secure that amount of salt.


If you ask for this they will know you are not Ready or equipped for a site this size...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd go $75 and two cases of Schlitz


----------

